# TiVo on Motorolla DVR's - Comcast



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

This past week, I attended Streaming Media West in San Jose, CA. TiVo gave a keynote speech and announced that they have come to an agreement with Comcast and will soon make available the TiVo GUI/OS that can be downloaded to Motorola based DVR's, currently in distribution by Comcast. The question was asked whether or not there would be an additional fee... Question was not answered and sounds like it is still under negotiation.

Can't remember if any other cable providers were part of the deal...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Radio Enginerd said:


> ...Can't remember if any other cable providers were part of the deal...


I've only heard of TiVo striking a deal with Comcast. Any deals with other cablecos would be unlikely, but would be entirely separate agreements, if at all.

I would like to know if the Scientific-Atlanta boxes, particularly the SA 8300HD DVR, of which I have two, will also be upgraded.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Nick said:


> I've only heard of TiVo striking a deal with Comcast. Any deals with other cablecos would be unlikely, but would be entirely separate agreements, if at all.
> 
> I would like to know if the Scientific-Atlanta boxes, particularly the SA 8300HD DVR, of which I have two, will also be upgraded.


TiVo has a deal in place with COX...
And the deal with Comcast has been in place for about 2 years now.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> TiVo has a deal in place with COX...
> And the deal with Comcast has been in place for about 2 years now.


Wow, 2 years. The keynote made it sound like it was a new thing... If it's been in place for 2 years, why not a big push as of yet?


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

That's how Comcast rolls. They like to bleed any company they go into partnership dry financially before they finally implement.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

In Comcast’s defense, really it does take time for all of this to happen. You can’t expect a major change like this to happen over night. Personally I’d rather have something like this to be carefully implemented and tested. I’m sure the last thing Comcast wants is to launch a massive advertising campaign on having their DVRs powered by TiVo, only to have an unexpected massive glitch or even failure due to rushing it. 

Admittedly I don’t read the threads in the various support forums here, but I do see the titles of them when I click for new threads. All I can say is the problems that users are having whether it be with a Dish Network DVR or a DirecTV DVR, I have never experienced with my Scientific Atlanta DVR. 

I remember reading something about Cablevision getting TiVo as well, Cablevision is purely Scientific Atlanta.


----------

